# 1st Attempt of Venison/Wild Hog Summer Sausage



## ronnies (Dec 8, 2011)

I mixed up some deer and wild hog summer sausage.

I first took 27 lbs of deer and mixed it 8lbs of wild hog.

Then I split that in 1/2 and used 1lb of high temp cheddar cheese and 3/4 cup hot jalapenos.

The other 1/2 I split again to make some plain summer sausage and the other 1/2 of that

I mixed in a 1/2lb high temp pepper jack cheese.

I stuffed it all into the cases and let it sit for 24 hours before putting it on the smoker.

I smoked it with a combination of hickory and wild plum wood for 4 1/2 hours between 175 and 200 degrees.

It has been a big hit at work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2011)

I can see why it's a big hit! It looks delicious!


----------



## ronnies (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Al


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 8, 2011)

looks awesome! i cant wait to get hoe and hunt hogs again


----------

